#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Topcon Total Station   (GPT 7503)

## Geodelta

Γαιωδαιτικός Σταθμός Topcon GPT 7503 με Laser 2000 μ σχεδόν καινούργιος με Τρίποδα αλουμινίου , 2 μπαταρίες , και 2 οθόνες ,στην τιμή των 5.000 ευρώ  ( συζητήσιμη).

----------

